# Half tones



## LDS (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello, really need to find a way to print halftones. I have a small shop and an even smaller budget but I desperately need to print in half tones. I've looked into accurip, simple sep 4, and ghostrip/ghostview. Which of these works best for a shop on a budget. I realize ghostrip/ghostview are free but there are dozens of versions and I don't know where would be best to download it also, it comes with a lot of malware. If anyone knows a good place to download it and a good version that would help. That being said, they often say you get what you pay for so I need to know, do I suck it up and get accurip or simple sep 4? (I have corel X7 so I have to get simple sep 4) If anyone can offer an opinion or a lesson on how to get the halftones I need please do so. Again, I really need to save money and accurip requires both the program and a new printer, while the reviews I've read regarding simple sep aren't the best and I've already explained where I am in the GR/GV.

Thank you


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm guessing you don't have photoshop?


----------



## LDS (Jun 14, 2013)

No, I have Corel draw x7


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

LDS said:


> Hello, really need to find a way to print halftones. I have a small shop and an even smaller budget but I desperately need to print in half tones. I've looked into accurip, simple sep 4, and ghostrip/ghostview. Which of these works best for a shop on a budget. I realize ghostrip/ghostview are free but there are dozens of versions and I don't know where would be best to download it also, it comes with a lot of malware. If anyone knows a good place to download it and a good version that would help. That being said, they often say you get what you pay for so I need to know, do I suck it up and get accurip or simple sep 4? (I have corel X7 so I have to get simple sep 4) If anyone can offer an opinion or a lesson on how to get the halftones I need please do so. Again, I really need to save money and accurip requires both the program and a new printer, while the reviews I've read regarding simple sep aren't the best and I've already explained where I am in the GR/GV.
> 
> Thank you


all you need to print halftones is a postscript driver for your printer, and a printer that prints black. You don't need film, you can print on vellum. For many years I printed all sorts of art, including 4 color process separations (50-55 line screen halftones), from CorelDraw using a black laser printer and 11 x 17 vellum. There are plenty of low tech, low money ways to do things. you do not always need the latest and greatest to get the job done.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

LDS said:


> Hello, really need to find a way to print halftones. I have a small shop and an even smaller budget but I desperately need to print in half tones. I've looked into accurip, simple sep 4, and ghostrip/ghostview. Which of these works best for a shop on a budget. I realize ghostrip/ghostview are free but there are dozens of versions and I don't know where would be best to download it also, it comes with a lot of malware. If anyone knows a good place to download it and a good version that would help. That being said, they often say you get what you pay for so I need to know, do I suck it up and get accurip or simple sep 4? (I have corel X7 so I have to get simple sep 4) If anyone can offer an opinion or a lesson on how to get the halftones I need please do so. Again, I really need to save money and accurip requires both the program and a new printer, while the reviews I've read regarding simple sep aren't the best and I've already explained where I am in the GR/GV.
> 
> Thank you


I should ask, what sort of printer do you have now to output your seps (tell me make/model)? And, You really don't need anything but Corel.


----------



## LDS (Jun 14, 2013)

I have 2 printers. A cannon mx452 inkjet and an hp laser jet p1102w


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

IMO you should get the simple Seps Raster and simple Seps 4 combo deal from advanced t-shirts because that will also give you overprint which ....after you learn to use it, will be a big help


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been using Corel Draw and Ghostscript and regular inkjet and laser printers to print halftones and color separations for more than twelve years and the halftones come out fine. This is the official Ghostscript website and will not download any malware: http://www.ghostscript.com/download/gsdnld.html Ghostview will also need to be downloaded.


----------



## LDS (Jun 14, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone who posted. I tried Ghostscript again and I just could not get it to work. I think it may not be compatible with Windows 10 and or coreldraw x7. I'm gonna try simple seps 4. That said, does anybody happen to have a discount code with them?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Ghostscript should work fine with Windows 10 and Corel X7. It takes a little while to learn how to use it, but it's worth the time. It's one of the best free software there is. did you download Ghostview too? (Ghostscript is kind of invisible. It runs in the background and you never see it- kind of like a ghost.)

If all you need to do is halftones and color separations, buying a RIP is spending money unnecessarily that you will need for your business.


----------



## LDS (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you. I did download both. Honestly all. Need is half tones and saving money is a big plus! I have no idea what I'm doing with the program. Also I've downloaded two versions of ghost view and both gave me an " error in line 3" message?? I tried YouTube but for whatever reason they're different than the Ghostscript version I'm using. I hate to bother you but do you know where I can find more tutorials or information on how to use it? I appreciate your help and I'll give it another few tries. Thank you.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Did you watch my video on YouTube? It shows you how to do it step by step. The tricky part is saving the file as postscript out of Corel Draw. You'll need to specify the screen angle and LPI. After that, all you do is open the file in Ghostview and print it out using your regular printer settings.


----------



## LDS (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't think I did. Is your Chanel named ripcord?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I emailed you the link. Here it is again. My YouTube channel is N. Shannon Walker. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKyGD4OB2Sw


----------

